# CO2 Refill



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

CO2 Refill

How much does CO2 refill cost for a 15 pounds tank?
And where can I go? Preferably a place open during the weekend and near downtown.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I would also like to know. 
I know Camcarb is only open weekdays till 5PM! ugh gotta go on my lunch break. Wish there was an alternative.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The only place that I know of that is open on weekends would be Hydrotech Hydroponics (but that is not close to the downtown core).

In addition, they do not do a fill on the spot, but send the CO2 cylinders off to Camcarb for filling, before getting them back (which means there will be time where you do not have CO2).


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Soda Centre and Home Brewers Retail

Location:
4180 Kingston Rd. Unit 12
Scarborough, ON
M1E 2V9 

Store Hours:
Tuesday-Friday 9:30am - 5:30pm
Saturday 9am - 2pm
Sunday & Monday CLOSED

Call Us:
416-284-0007


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I got mine filled up at

*Dry Ice and Gases*
26 Dorchester Avenue Toronto, ON, Canada
(416) 252-7137

*Hours*
Monday to Friday: 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM
Saturday: 9:00 AM to 12:00 Noon

It was easy to get to even by bus (which I took)
They fill up on the spot and for my 10lb tank it was $30 to refill it.


----------

